# Reversing unit



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Does anyone remember a shuttle or reversing unit that was critiqued in one of our forums? It's not Aristo or LGB. As a matter of fact, I believe it to have an odd name. It looks like a rectangular black box, with all of the terminals at one end. It may have an LED power on light. If I am not mistaken, it has the ability to have more than just end to end reversing, also allowing stops between the end points. It isn't Split Jaw either.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Could it be this one? It's called the Blinking Auto Reverse Controller (BARC) 

This is the forum link:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

This is the BARC site:

http://www.trainelectronics.com/products.htm

Gary


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary,

I don't believe it to be that one. Although I haven't seen the one you posted before, and it appears to have many bells and whistles. The one I'm looking for comes up on Ebay now and then.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan

Could it have been one of Del's units?

G Scale Graphics[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There were some manufactured in San Diego a while ago, sold under Reed's name sometime (Reeds hobby shop), I think it was Roerks Railroad or similar. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

How about this one, is this what you were looking for

Split Jaw Railclamp Reversing Unit

I don't have any comment on the product other than I've read about it.

Robert


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02 Feb 2010 07:31 AM 
Dan

Could it have been one of Del's units?

G Scale Graphics[/b] 

I don't see it in Del's product listing.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Feb 2010 09:36 AM 
There were some manufactured in San Diego a while ago, sold under Reed's name sometime (Reeds hobby shop), I think it was Roerks Railroad or similar. 

Regards, Greg Greg,

You may be thinking of Curtis Roecks. He has some excellent products, although not the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 02 Feb 2010 09:52 AM 
How about this one, is this what you were looking for

Split Jaw Railclamp Reversing Unit

I don't have any comment on the product other than I've read about it.

Robert


Robert,

Thats a nice unit. I have seen it before. Alittle pricey, however it does have alot of capabilities.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 02 Feb 2010 10:53 AM 
Posted By SteveC on 02 Feb 2010 07:31 AM 
Dan

Could it have been one of Del's units?

G Scale Graphics[/b] 

I don't see it in Del's product listing. 


All of my products are battery power, but most of them have built-in back 'n forth trolley operation with controlled and programmable acell and decel rates. As many station stops as you have room for.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I use these the 5amp version cheap $$$$$$$$$$ http://www.ironpeng.com/ipe/auto_r.html







I run DC power.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

AH HA!!







I found it by chance on Ebay. http://www.autorev.ca/index_files/Real_AutoRev.htm 

Has anyone had experience with this product?


----------

